# *** INA Engineering : STEEL Oil Pan for 2.0 FSI | TSI Timing Belt Motor ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey Guys,
we are getting requests for a kicked out oil pan and we are doing a production run of steel oil pans for the 06A/06B motors and were thinking of doing one for the 06F motors (i.e. Timing belt 2.0 FSI | TSI motors ) which will have the following features:



0.7 quart kicked out section
Steel Construction
Plated to ensure longevity
Did we mention made of steel?


For those wondering what our oil pan looks like:









How many of you would be interested in this?
1.
2.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrinsanta:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

maxslug said:


> are the stock pans known to have oil starvation issues on the track like my vr6, or is this just to give a stronger pan w/ more oil capacity?
> 
> -m


There have been many instances when people have reported getting the dreaded oil warning. Most have been at the track but also during hard cornering on the street. The stock oil pump and balance shaft assembly is very bulky and takes up a big percentage of the stock pans oil capacity. Our pan adds a larger oil capacity so the pickup tube is less likely to be starved.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

All pms replied


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the support :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 
Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. All orders placed will be processed upon his return. If you're checking the status of an already placed order, please send us an email at [email protected] and he will get back to you as soon as he can. If anyone has any product inquiries or tech questions, as always feel free to pm me.

Thanks
Isaac


----------



## Madeline87st (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the support


----------



## Madeline87st (Oct 19, 2011)

we are getting requests for a kicked out oil pan and we are doing a production run of steel oil pans for the 06A/06B motors and were thinking of doing one for the 06F motors (i.e. Timing belt 2.0 FSI | TSI motors ) which will have the following features:


Madeline87st said:


> Thanks for the support


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## cronemk6gti (Mar 30, 2010)

amazing idea would deffinatly invest in one


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Give us a shout whenever you are ready :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving
From all of us here at INA Engineering


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Our Christmas sales are still going on!!! :snowcool:


----------



## JazzGTI (Jul 23, 2003)

What kind of money are we talking about? One for a FSI.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

jazzgti said:


> what kind of money are we talking about? One for a fsi.


$339 usd


----------



## AliusPrime (Jul 9, 2009)

WOW! great price!

I'm in when I'm ready!

are these a limited supply item or a build to order whenever type of thing?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------

